# Hows my form thread..



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Rdos said:


> I am new to archery, been shooting for a little over a year now. I seem to have consistant arrow flight, its obvious when i dont. And who knows how ill break down when hunting. But i would love some feedback. Thank you.
> View attachment 7405218


1) DUMP the 36-inch wide ankles. Makes the hip joints unstable. REALLY. Get ankles 6-inches part, for one experimental photo, so we can see what happens to your full draw posture.

2) Use paracord and make a DIY loop (wrist sling). ALWAYS feed bow hand through the loop of cord. This way, with bow hand/wrist through a DIY loop of cord, impossible to drop the bow.

With NO wrist sling, you ALWAYS have to GRAB the bow, after each shot. Even though you do not realize, when you MUST grab the bow after each shot, the bow will spin sideways, and you are ALWAYS shooting BELOW your true accuracy potential. The idea with a bow sling/wrist sling...(Loop of rope for bow hand wrist), is now that you KNOW it is impossible to drop the bow, you actually allow the bow to FALL out of your bow hand, you allow the bow hand thumb muscle to go as MUSHY (relaxed) as a goose down pillow.

No, open fingers is NOT a relaxed bow hand. The split second your FINGERS GRAB the bow, try and CATCH the bow, the bow hand thumb muscle becomes as hard as an asphalt SPEED BUMP, and the bow now wobbles sideways, off the curvature of the now STIFF thumb muscle.

3) I can see that the thumb muscle is oozing past the right vertical edge of the grip, so this means your KNUCKLES are not rotated to 45 degrees.

4) I can see that your POINTER finger knuckle is NOT above the arrow shelf, further proof that your knuckles on the bow hand are NOT rotated to 45 degrees.

What's so special about rotating the knuckles to 45 degrees?
Isn't that just a STYLE thing? I mean, EVERYBODY is different. How come I gotta rotate my knuckles to 45 degrees?

answer. It works better for most humans on this planet (meaning tighter groups).


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Better than most. Stance is a bit wide which if you ever hunt from a stand you probably won't be able to have your feet that wide. It certainly doesn't make your hips unstable standing like that though. That's why "athletic stances" have feet at shoulder width or slightly wider and why every good golfer on the planet has their feet roughly where yours are. Just not the best for most archers though. 

Grip hand is a little deep on the grip with the grip crossing your lifeline slightly on your hand. You want to keep the grip on the thumb side of the lifeline but you do want the bottom of the grip to contact way down at the base of our thumb just to the thumb side of that line. Don't worry about getting your knuckles at exactly 45deg to the riser if that takes your thumb too far off the grip and you lose stability. Very few people can actually have their knuckles at 45deg to the riser because the shape of their hand really won't allow it without getting the grip too far out on the thumb.


----------

